# TurtleTary Redfoots



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 13, 2008)

I seen madkins post his turtle terry redfoots so I wanted to post mine too! I think I have had them close to a year already. 























And of cource I always like to post a doggie pic.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2008)

nice redfoots, vince! i never cease to be amazed by the coloring that terrys RFs have. they look so happy and healthy -- aside from that last tort...hes a little too hairy


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2008)

You have 2 cuties, they are very cute. 

What can I say about the last pic, hmmm nice pic


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2008)

You're raising some pretty babies, Vince, and real smooth too. Says a lot about the quality of babies you get from Turtletary.com, huh?

Yvonne


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures your babies are beautiful and so smooth. Awesome job so far!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2008)

They are just beautiful, Vince. Are they outside year round, or just in the summer? Is that their outside enclosure?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Vince, nice RF you have there. Are you are following Turtletarys methods? 
And as for the hairy tort Lovey little face


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for checking them out everyone. And the comments. 

Yeah they live outdoors year round. For now they are on the screened in patio because of their size I dont want them all the way outside
When you get well started babies its pure enjoyment raising young torts. 




Crazy1 said:


> Are you are following Turtletarys methods?


Yes. But I did fed more protein then I should have for their first year. If I was cooking or something I would throw some meat scraps in the pen instead of throwing them away. 

But its going to be awesome to raise smooth shelled redfoots. Mine are all bumpy = )


----------



## starkid (Sep 28, 2008)

What's the dog-like torts' name?


----------



## llamas55 (Dec 30, 2009)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> I seen madkins post his turtle terry redfoots so I wanted to post mine too! I think I have had them close to a year already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice Redfoots. Their shells are wonderful, so smooth. Good job.


----------

